# Pdf auslesen



## Marc T. (21. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute,

eine PDF speichert ihre Informationen ja Binär (richtig?),
gibt es da schon fertige libs oder ähnliches um PDF-Dateien
auszuslesen?

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich zum "selber basteln?"

Grüße


----------



## Gast2 (21. Mrz 2012)

Was fertiges:
Apache PDFBox - Apache PDFBox - Java PDF Library

Selber pasteln... würde ich nicht machen...


----------



## Marc T. (21. Mrz 2012)

Okay,

kenne mich mit Lizenzen nicht sonderlich gut aus.
Hat es Auswikrungen auf meine Software wenn ich 
das verwenden sollte?

Und wenn ich die Software weitergebe müsste ich 
die libs ja auch mitliefern....


----------



## MarderFahrer (22. Mrz 2012)

Libs mitliefern? 

Jein. Du kannst sie mitliefern, könntest aber auch denjenigen sagen, die deine Software benutzen wollen, dass sie sich diese libs vorher selber besorgen müssen. Macht aber in diesem Fall keinen Sinn. Apache Lizenz ist eine der lockersten OS Lizenzen, die es gibt.

Folgendes ist zu beachten:


----------



## b0312 (22. Mrz 2012)

iTextPDF ist eine tolle API mit vielen Snippets zur PDF-Bearbeitung.
Falls du es kommerziell nutzen willst, musst du dir eine Lizenz kaufen.


----------



## Marc T. (22. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------

